# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ–6

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը չի կրի ժանրային և թեմատիկ սահմանափակում: Այս մրցույթին, հեղինակները հայտնի կլինեն և նույնպես կմասնակցեն քննարկումներին:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 26 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության` Ապրիլի 6, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման: 20 և ավել ուղարկված տարբերակների դեպքում, կընտրվի լավագույն 15-ը:

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ պատմվածքները պետք է լինեն նոր` չհրապարակված որևէ կայքում կամ բլոգում: Եթե հայտնաբերվեց, որ նյութը նախկինում է գրված և հրապարակված, ապա տվյալ հեղինակի(ների) պատմվածքը կհեռացվի մրցույթից: 

Առաջին տեղ-$200.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-$100.00

dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Chuk (12.03.2014), impression (12.03.2014), ivy (12.03.2014), Malxas (12.03.2014), Mephistopheles (03.04.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014), Արէա (12.03.2014), Դատարկություն (11.03.2014), Նարե91 (13.03.2014), Ուլուանա (11.03.2014), Վոլտերա (12.03.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Սա հին հայտարարված մրցույթն է, որ նորից վերակենդանանում է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ուռա՜, տեսնենք՝ քանի գործ ենք ուղարկում էս մրցույթին  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (12.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

աաաա, բաց անուններ  :Cray:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> աաաա, բաց անուններ


Միանում եմ կենացին: Ինչքան էլ օբյեկտիվ փորձենք լիել, սիրած հեղինակը մնում է սիրած հեղինակը, չսիրածը՝ չսիրած: Արդյունքում սկսում ենք ակամա դատել ոճով ու անունով, քննադատելիս բավականաչափ սուր կոնկրետ ես չեմ լինի, եթե սկսեմ քննադատել մի գրողի, ում ինձնից ուժեղ գրող եմ համարում, իսկ փակ անուններով գիտես, որ գործն ես դատում, ոչ թե գրողին, ավելի հանգիստ ես լինում թե քննադատելիս, թե քննադատվելիս:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.03.2014), Sambitbaba (12.03.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Միանում եմ կենացին: Ինչքան էլ օբյեկտիվ փորձենք լիել, սիրած հեղինակը մնում է սիրած հեղինակը, չսիրածը՝ չսիրած: Արդյունքում սկսում ենք ակամա դատել ոճով ու անունով, քննադատելիս բավականաչափ սուր կոնկրետ ես չեմ լինի, եթե սկսեմ քննադատել մի գրողի, ում ինձնից ուժեղ գրող եմ համարում, իսկ փակ անուններով գիտես, որ գործն ես դատում, ոչ թե գրողին, ավելի հանգիստ ես լինում թե քննադատելիս, թե քննադատվելիս:


Ուրեմն լավ միջոց է, որ բոլոր ներքին պատնեշներդ հաղթահարես ու մարդու գրածի մասին խոսես՝ տեսնելով իր անունը: Հո մրցույթից դուրս գրական քննարկումներ լինո՞ւմ են, էնտեղ էլ հո գիտես, թե ովքեր են հեղինակները. միևնույն է մտնում ես ստեղծագործական թեմաներ ու հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ կարծիք թողնում: Հիմա էլ թող նույնը լինի:
Բաց անունները մի մեծ առավելություն ունեն. քվեարկելիս ոչ ոք չի ձևացնի, թե չէր հասկացել՝ ով է որի հեղինակը ու թաքուն ԽԾԲ-ություն չի անի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ պարզ տեսնում են՝ ով ով է: Թեև Ակումբն էդ առումով ահագին անաչառ է, բայց դե միևնույն է, սա էլ լրացուցիչ խթան կլինի:
Ես որ հոգնել եմ բոլոր տեսակի իրական ու ձևական պահմտոցիներից: 
Կկարդանք գործերը, կքննարկենք, ով ուզում է լինի հեղինակը:

----------

Արէա (12.03.2014), Դավիթ (13.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն լավ միջոց է, որ բոլոր ներքին պատնեշներդ հաղթահարես ու մարդու գրածի մասին խոսես՝ տեսնելով իր անունը: Հո մրցույթից դուրս գրական քննարկումներ լինո՞ւմ են, էնտեղ էլ հո գիտես, թե ովքեր են հեղինակները. միևնույն է մտնում ես ստեղծագործական թեմաներ ու հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ կարծիք թողնում: Հիմա էլ թող նույնը լինի:
> Բաց անունները մի մեծ առավելություն ունեն. քվեարկելիս ոչ ոք չի ձևացնի, թե չէր հասկացել՝ ով է որի հեղինակը ու թաքուն ԽԾԲ-ություն չի անի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ պարզ տեսնում են՝ ով ով է: Թեև Ակումբն էդ առումով ահագին անաչառ է, բայց դե միևնույն է, սա էլ լրացուցիչ խթան կլինի:
> Ես որ հոգնել եմ բոլոր տեսակի իրական ու ձևական պահմտոցիներից: 
> Կկարդանք գործերը, կքննարկենք, ով ուզում է լինի հեղինակը:


Ի՞նչ, հիմա սա ինքնազարգացման համա՞ր ա արվում: Բայց էլի ունեցանք բաց անուններով մրցույթ, տեսանք՝ ինչ ա լինում: Ոչ մի նորմալ քննադատություն, անգամ տված ձայներից շատերը ցուցադրական էին, թե՝ տես ես էս գործին եմ տալիս, որովհետև ԽԾԲ չկա, այսինքն՝ հակառակ էֆեկտն էր գործում: Ու քննադատությունը (նաև գովասանքը) գործերից անցել էր անձնական դաշտ: Անկապ ներվային վիճակ էր:

Պլյուս դրան, եթե մեկն ուզենա թաքնվել, բաց անուններով էլ կթաքնվի:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ, հիմա սա ինքնազարգացման համա՞ր ա արվում: Բայց էլի ունեցանք բաց անուններով մրցույթ, տեսանք՝ ինչ ա լինում: Ոչ մի նորմալ քննադատություն, անգամ տված ձայներից շատերը ցուցադրական էին, թե՝ տես ես էս գործին եմ տալիս, որովհետև ԽԾԲ չկա, այսինքն՝ հակառակ էֆեկտն էր գործում: Ու քննադատությունը (նաև գովասանքը) գործերից անցել էր անձնական դաշտ: Անկապ ներվային վիճակ էր:
> 
> Պլյուս դրան, եթե մեկն ուզենա թաքնվել, բաց անուններով էլ կթաքնվի:


Իմ կարծիքով, բաց անուններով մրցույթը լավերից մեկն էր: Չհաշված «բոլորն իմ դեմ դավադրություն են սարքել» խոխմիկ կռիվները, բայց դե մոռանանք դրա մասին:
Եթե իսկականից զգում ես, որ էս բաց անունները հեչ քեզ համար չեն, մի մասնակցիր, ինչ խնդիր կա: 
Փակ անուններով հա էլ լինում են մրցույթներ, դրանց կշարունակես մասնակցել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով, բաց անուններով մրցույթը լավերից մեկն էր: Չհաշված «բոլորն իմ դեմ դավադրություն են սարքել» խոխմիկ կռիվները, բայց դե մոռանանք դրա մասին:
> Եթե իսկականից զգում ես, որ էս բաց անունները հեչ քեզ համար չեն, մի մասնակցիր, ինչ խնդիր կա: 
> Փակ անուններով հա էլ լինում են մրցույթներ, դրանց կշարունակես մասնակցել:


Իմ կարծիքով, ամենավատ մրցույթն էր: Ես համ հոգեպես ահավոր վատ էի, համ էլ ոչ մի նորմալ կարծիք գործերի մասին չի հնչել (ոչ միայն իմ): Դե հա, էս մեկին չեմ մասնակցի, ճարս ինչ: Ուղղակի էսքան գրածս գործերն ափսոս էին, որ ոչ մի մրցույթի չեմ ուղարկում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Բյուրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Անհնար է անունը կարդաս ու շարունակես անկեղծ կարծիք գրել/ինչքան էլ ինքդ քեզ ստիպես/: Համենայն դեպս կքվեարկես՝որպես քո ընկեր-ընկերուհու պատմվածք:

----------

Alphaone (12.03.2014), Sambitbaba (12.03.2014), Smokie (13.03.2014), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Ուլուանա (12.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Անհնար է անունը կարդաս ու շարունակես անկեղծ կարծիք գրել/ինչքան էլ ինքդ քեզ ստիպես/: Համենայն դեպս կքվեարկես՝որպես քո ընկեր-ընկերուհու պատմվածք:


Կամ էլ չես քվեարկի, որ հանկարծ չմտածեն՝ ԽԾԲ ես անում:

----------

Alphaone (12.03.2014), Enna Adoly (12.03.2014), Ուլուանա (12.03.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ուրեմն լավ միջոց է, որ բոլոր ներքին պատնեշներդ հաղթահարես ու մարդու գրածի մասին խոսես՝ տեսնելով իր անունը: Հո մրցույթից դուրս գրական քննարկումներ լինո՞ւմ են, էնտեղ էլ հո գիտես, թե ովքեր են հեղինակները. միևնույն է մտնում ես ստեղծագործական թեմաներ ու հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ կարծիք թողնում: Հիմա էլ թող նույնը լինի:
> Բաց անունները մի մեծ առավելություն ունեն. քվեարկելիս ոչ ոք չի ձևացնի, թե չէր հասկացել՝ ով է որի հեղինակը ու թաքուն ԽԾԲ-ություն չի անի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ պարզ տեսնում են՝ ով ով է: Թեև Ակումբն էդ առումով ահագին անաչառ է, բայց դե միևնույն է, սա էլ լրացուցիչ խթան կլինի:
> Ես որ հոգնել եմ բոլոր տեսակի իրական ու ձևական պահմտոցիներից: 
> Կկարդանք գործերը, կքննարկենք, ով ուզում է լինի հեղինակը:


Չեմ կարծում մրցույթը միջոց է ինքնակատարելագործման համար: Գրողները լուրջ աշխատում են, իսկ էդ <<ինքնակատարելագործվողների>> շատ պետքն էլ չի:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ի՞նչ, հիմա սա ինքնազարգացման համա՞ր ա արվում: Բայց էլի ունեցանք բաց անուններով մրցույթ, տեսանք՝ ինչ ա լինում: *Ոչ մի նորմալ քննադատություն*, անգամ տված ձայներից շատերը *ցուցադրական էին*, թե՝ տես ես էս գործին եմ տալիս, որովհետև ԽԾԲ չկա, այսինքն՝ հակառակ էֆեկտն էր գործում: Ու քննադատությունը (նաև գովասանքը) գործերից անցել էր անձնական դաշտ: Անկապ ներվային վիճակ էր:
> 
> Պլյուս դրան, եթե մեկն ուզենա թաքնվել, բաց անուններով էլ_ կթաքնվի_:


Ես Փառանձեմ Մուկուչյանի անունով կուղարկեմ, որ արդար լինի :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Էրեխեք, եթե էդքան դեմ եք, խնդրեք Դավիթին, թող փոխի, արդեն վատ զգացի, որ սենց նեղվում եք:

----------


## Alphaone

> Էրեխեք, եթե էդքան դեմ եք, խնդրեք Դավիթին, թող փոխի, արդեն վատ զգացի, որ սենց նեղվում եք:


Այվ, ժամանակին ես էլ էի բաց մրցույթի կողմնակից, մինչև որ բաց մրցույթի չմասնակցեցի ու չհասկացա, որ գործը չեն գնահատում, հեղինակին են գնահատու, ոչ թե ԽԾԲ, կողմնապահություն ա, այլ անկախ ամեն ինչից հեղինակի անձն ազդում ա գործի վրա:

----------

Նարե91 (13.03.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, դուք ինձ հիմար դրության մեջ եք դնում։ Համաձայնվեցի, որ հարցը դնենք քվեարկության ու հիմա ուրիշ բան եք ասում։

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2014), ivy (22.03.2014), Sambitbaba (22.03.2014), Smokie (22.03.2014), Արէա (22.03.2014), Նարե91 (22.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, դուք ինձ հիմար դրության մեջ եք դնում։ Համաձայնվեցի, որ հարցը դնենք քվեարկության ու հիմա ուրիշ բան եք ասում։


Դավիթ ջան, ես հենց մասնավորապես դրա մասին էլ ուզում էի գրել, որ թող ներեն ինձ, բայց կարծիքը կարծիք, իսկ կապրիզներին պետք չի նայել, որտև ցանկացած վիճակում կան դժգոհներ: Դու ես մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը ու դու ես որոշողը, անկախ իմ գրածից, Պողոսի գրածից, Պետրոսի կարծիքից: Ում պայմանները դուր չեն գալիս, ազատ է չմասնակցելու: Կա ինչ-որ կետ, որտեղ վերջակետ ա պետք դնել:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.03.2014), Smokie (22.03.2014), Աթեիստ (22.03.2014), Արէա (22.03.2014), Դավիթ (22.03.2014), Նիկեա (24.03.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

էս ինչ <<անպեչատ հիմնարկ>> դառավ էս մրցույթը: Մարդու հավես ա փախնում արդեն  :Sad:

----------

Այբ (22.03.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Լավ էլի՜: Փաստորեն, ակումբի էս  քվեարկությունն էլ դարձավ Հայաստանի բոլոր ընտրությունների նման:
Չգիտեմ, թե ով ոնց, թող ներեն ինձ մասնակիցները, բայց  բաց քվեարկության դեպքում ես  էնքան արդար չեմ, որ պատմվածքները քվեարկելիս ու կարծիքս գրելիս հաշվի չառնեմ, թե ով է հեղինակը:

----------

Նարե91 (22.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեման ինչ բացվել ա, մենակ դժգոհություն ա հնչում։ Ոնց էլ փոխվի, դժգոհությունը մնալու ա, ոնց հասկացա։
Նարե ջան, քո խնդիրը հիմա ո՞րն ա։ Փակ էիր ուզում, փակ եղավ։ Չուկը ու մենք բոլորս էլ կարող ենք կարծիք արտահայտել, բայց մրցույթը Դավիթինն ա, ինքը ձեր խնդրանքով քվեարկություն բացեց ու որոշվեց, որ փակ ա լինելու։ Մի շարունակեք էլի մունաթախառն գրառումները։ Անդուր ա։

----------

Արէա (22.03.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Բյուրը արդեն մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ա էս մրցույթից: Անկախ բաց-փակ, վերև-ներքև, հորիզոնական-ուղղահայացից չի մասնակցելու: Ինչ ուզում եք, արեք:


......չհավատացի :Jpit:

----------


## Նարե91

> Էս թեման ինչ բացվել ա, մենակ դժգոհություն ա հնչում։ Ոնց էլ փոխվի, դժգոհությունը մնալու ա, ոնց հասկացա։
> Նարե ջան, քո խնդիրը հիմա ո՞րն ա։ Փակ էիր ուզում, փակ եղավ։ Չուկը ու մենք բոլորս էլ կարող ենք կարծիք արտահայտել, բայց մրցույթը Դավիթինն ա, ինքը ձեր խնդրանքով քվեարկություն բացեց ու որոշվեց, *որ փակ ա լինելու։* Մի շարունակեք էլի մունաթախառն գրառումները։ Անդուր ա։


Ես քո փոխարեն էդպես վստահ չէի լինի՝ փակի պահով, Այվի ջա՛ն:
Ոնց որ ի սկզբանե բաց էր ասվել, դարձավ՝ փակ, հիմա էլ էս ճնշումների ներքո՝ կարող է  նորից  բաց դառնալ: Համենայնդեպս, ես դա չեմ բացառում: Էն փաստն ա ինձ զայրացնում, որ փակ դառնալուց հետո՝ բողոքում են, երբ դրա հարկը չկա,  թե չէ մուննաթի հետ սեր չունեմ, դա իմ ոճը չի: Ես մենակ նեռվայնանալ գիտեմ, իսկ դա հաստատ մուննաթի ձևով չի արտահայտվում  :Wink:

----------

Այբ (22.03.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե, ձայների միջոցով որոշվեց փակ մրցույթ անցկացնել։

----------


## ivy

Ակումբում հիմա ահագին պասիվ վիճակ ա, բայց հույս ունեմ, որ էս մի Հավաքածուն էլ սովորականի պես ակտիվ կանցնի՝ թե մասնակիցների թվով, թե քննարկումներով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արա դե զզվցրիք թողիք… բաց-փակ… արեք դնենք կարդանք… կարդալու եմ ու ասեմ, չեմ խնայելու… բերանիս ինչ եկավ ասելու եմ… երկար եմ գրելու որ Ռուֆն ու Սմոքին չկարդան… անձնսկանացնելու եմ… 

համ էլ Քիբորռդ… ըհը Չուկ ասեցի

----------

Smokie (26.03.2014), Աթեիստ (26.03.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, սենց որ վախացնես, մասնակցող չի լինի   :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սենց որ վախացնես, մասնակցող չի լինի


ես մի հատ մեջիք բառ եմ ասել ընդեղ ու մինչև մրցույթի սկիզբը հարցերս կլուծել… հեչ թող չվախենան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

էսօր Ապրիլի վեցը չի՞…

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի քանի ժամ մնաց:

Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության` *Ապրիլի 6, 23:59*, Երևանյան ժամանակով:

----------


## LisBeth

Ես կմասնակցեի եթե խմբագիր լիներ, ով չէր զլանա հենց ներ շարածս(դեռ չավարտած ավելի ճիշտ) 10000 նիշը կարդալ թարմ գլխով:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես կմասնակցեի եթե խմբագիր լիներ, ով չէր զլանա հենց ներ շարածս(դեռ չավարտած ավելի ճիշտ) 10000 նիշը կարդալ թարմ գլխով:


Բնականաբար նենց մարդ որ քվեարկությանը չի մասնակցելու: Եթե տենցներ կան արձագանքեք, մի ամաչեք :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Բնականաբար նենց մարդ որ քվեարկությանը չի մասնակցելու: Եթե տենցներ կան արձագանքեք, մի ամաչեք


Էդ սովորաբար Մեֆն ա  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ սովորաբար Մեֆն ա


Ինքը ահավոր ամաչկոտ ու համեստ ա, էդ վարիանտը չի դիտարկվել իմ կողմից :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.04.2014), Դավիթ (07.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ինքը ահավոր ամաչկոտ ու համեստ ա, էդ վարիանտը չի դիտարկվել իմ կողմից


Ես հավեսով կնայեի, բայց ուզում եմ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բնականաբար նենց մարդ որ քվեարկությանը չի մասնակցելու: Եթե տենցներ կան արձագանքեք, մի ամաչեք


Լիզ, ես չեմ մասնակցելու քվեարկությանը, ու մեծ հաճույքով կնայեի, բայց սատկած եմ արդեն: Ուզում ես, եթե ուրիշ մարդ չճարես, ուղարկի: Եթե ուշքի գամ մի կես ժամվա մեջ, կնայեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

Մերսիներ երկուսիդ էլ: Բյուր վերջացնեմ, մի հատ ինքս նայեմ եթե ժամանակ մնաց կուղարկեմ: մելյդ պմ ուղարկի:

----------


## LisBeth

Օրինակ ես ուզում եմ ընտրություններից առաջ խոստումներ տամ  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Բարի օր: Այս մրցույթին, ես ստացել էի ընդհանուր 20 ստեղծագործություն, որոնցին երկուսը չէին համապատասխանում ֆորմատին և դուրս մնացին մրցույթից: Բայց քանի որ ընդհանուր 20 գործ էի ստացել, որոշվեց, որ լավագույն 15 պատմվածքը կդրվի քվեարկության` ըստ կանոնների համաձայն:
Քվեարկության փուլ չանցած պատմվածքների հեղինակները կարող են բացել առանձին թեմա ստեղծագործական բաժնում և տեղադրել իրենց պատմվածքները այնտեղ:

----------

